# Maumee R. Flathead Today! (pic)



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Added a Flathead Catfish to the life list today while fishing the Maumee R. Live Bluegill fished under a slip bobber - I hafta admit I always assumed I would just eventually get a flathead while targeting other stuff... it just never happened. So taking the time to finally do it right and fish with the right offering - and BINGO! Big thanks to Brent for 'showing me the ropes'. The fish faught hard but the right gear made for it to be a rather easy catch and no more than a couple minute fight. Fish was released after some photos. Not huge but I'm not complaining - at least it's another species I can scratch off.

On a side note - the popular access spots were being pretty heavily fished - guess it's the whole holiday week thing. Most of the known holes had 3-4 people hoovering over them... hope people aren't just raping the fish out of the few deeper pools - or we all suffer in the long run.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish buddy! I haven't got one of those yet, I'm jealous!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Hate say it coolwater but I believe the river is being raped from what I have seen the few times I've been down there this summer. I've seen quite a few cats being hauled out. If I remember right there is an advisory regarding eating them from the river. Nice catch, hopefully they will still be there at the end of the summer.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice way to start off with your first flattie, Thats a good looking fish. Congrats. You are having a good year.. Keep it up and will likely scratch out your list pretty quick. S


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice fish!
The cat fishing has been outstanding. 
From what I have seen, the catfish population in the river is in great shape. My buddy and I have caught and released plenty of 5-9 inch baby cats. Good sign for the future. We've landed a few giants as well. Again, all were caught and released. 
Its good to read that there is concern about over harvesting, but from what I've seen, we're in good shape.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish Coolwater! Way to go!

CG


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

nice fish i have yet fished the momy for cats.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Walleye007 said:


> Its good to read that there is concern about over harvesting, but from what I've seen, we're in good shape.


That is good to hear. I don't get down there much durning the summer and it just seemed like this year there were alot more fish being taken out than I had seen in the past. I'm probably worried about nothing.


----------



## Bling (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice start Coolwater. I too have never fished for or caught a flathead. I would love to hear more on the Live bluegill method. What size, where do you get them, and how to rig them.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the comments...

swantucky - your observation may be more right than you think. The guy that I was out with has been targeting the flathead in the maumee for 8 years. He said without any doubt he has seen a downward trend in his totals, and observes a lot more people fishing for them and a ton more fish leaving the water. 007, happy to hear you are having a lot of success - maybe your fishing areas that are lessor known/harder access... whatever the reason you aren't seeing a downward trend on the fish numbers and big fish - it's encouraging to hear.

Bling - we used heavy cabelas rods, not sure what model, reels were baitcasting abu garcia ambassadeurs. Really large slip bobber that we would adjust to the depth of the 'hole' we were fishing. We pre fished to catch some bluegills, on different gear obviously, at least 5" gils' or bigger. It looked to me like just a large circle type hook... put the hook in through the bluegills mouth and bring it out above the mouth by about an inch. The bluegill can swim rather freely under the bobber. Thats about it.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I see the pics turned out pretty good Adam!

Adam was using a Cabelas Muskie rod, 7-6", and Ambassador 6500 reel, and 25 lb Big Game mono.

I had a Diawa Millionaire, a Diawa Costal rod, 7-6", and the same line. We used big Thill floats with a 9/0 Kahle hook for the gills. Nothing really fancy. I like using muskie gear or light saltwater stuff over the big heavy traditional 'big cat' fiberglass rigs. 

Like Adam said, another friend I fish with has also noted the decline in our catch rates in our usual flattie spots. I'd like to know where you guys are fishing and actually seeing catch rates go up? I see Gary was chirping about this on his site as well. I'm going to seek out some different water soon, and if I find a hotspot, I'm keeping tight lipped about it.  

But seriously, most of the popular areas are tapped-no more flatties.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

swantucky said:


> That is good to hear. I don't get down there much durning the summer and it just seemed like this year there were alot more fish being taken out than I had seen in the past. I'm probably worried about nothing.


Nah, worrying is good. 
I'd say the number of cats taken is miniscule compared the walleye and white bass. In my experience, the river is a ghost town this time of year compared to spring. Now lets not let the "cat out of the bag."


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Just what is the incentive to keep these large cats? I'll assume they're not being eaten, and I've never seen one mounted. That's just a rotten shame.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

jfan said:


> Just what is the incentive to keep these large cats? I'll assume they're not being eaten, and I've never seen one mounted. That's just a rotten shame.


I have wondered the same thing. Not to be too much of a d!ck but most of the folks I have seen keeping them look like they are probably eating them.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I dont eat much out of the maumee let alone any cats! While smallie fishing I catch the occasional resident walleye and that's about the only thing I would eat from the river. But I see people walking off with stringers full of cats and bullhead. Dont get me wrong, I'm not saying the river is a toxic pool. I just dont relish eating fish from it. I truely dont understand why the big cats are taken out of the river. Whats wrong with snapping some pictures and returning them back to the water?


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice catch Adam...

I actually DID catch mine a few years back while smallie fishing. Be glad you did it the right way because that's a respectable fish. Mine was pushing all of 14'' on my small tube. You should have seen the looks when I got excited about a tiny cat, and took a bunch of pics. 

I have seen people keep massive stringers of channel cats down at providence before. I don't get it either. They must be dirt poor to need to catch and keep that many cats, especially when clean farm raised fish are in every grocery store. 

I would think big flatheads wouldn't be high on the list of "best eating fish"....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I would think big flatheads wouldn't be high on the list of "best eating fish"....


to the contrary,they are excellent table fare.without getting into the c&r,c&c debate,i ate them regularly when i was growing up.we fised not only for the love of fishing itself,but also for food.same for hunting.we also ate lots of sheephead,bass,walleye,etc.
that said,i haven't kept a flathead of any size for many many years.i rarely get to chase them now,but it's still just for the love of it


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

GOT-R-DONE adam! and u c&r!


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

HA!

I see what you meant about the pic now. That's too funny.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been fishing for flatheads in the Maumee river for the past 11 years.From 2001 to 2004 my catch rates dropped severely . From over 40 fish a year to around 25 fish.Since the my rates have been climbing steadly last year I cought 44 this year already have 36.The biggest this year being 34lbs. My average Maumme river flathead has been increasing yearly ,about a halh pound a year.This year my average is 17.3 lbs.And your right about alot of people keeping and eating them also.I have seen more fish this year kept from the river than in the past. But I have aslo seen alot more targeting them. My advice is try getting away from the beatin path.Fish areas that most people pass up because it doesn't look perfect.I caught 3 Flatheads ranging from 15 to 21 lbs off of a fallen tree in three feet of water in less then 30 minutes.The closest deep water was about 400 yrds and then it was only 8 feet.Good luck and keep fishin .


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I see Gary was chirping about this on his site as well. 

He has people with full stringer of cats on his site. Also people with some nice big flat heads. I thought I read he believes there are to many flatties in the river and they are eating all the smallmouth and is hurting the population.

I don't know where you fish, but I have a pretty good spot I usually see nobody fish. Hard access. If you want info PM me. 

PS Nice looking fish.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

misfit said:


> to the contrary,they are excellent table fare


I agree 100%...some of the best table fare around...I actually prefer it over walleye or for that matter any game fish...but like you misfit... the times I get out and fish for them isnt as much as I like... but every once in a while the little 2-5lb flatties make their way to a hot oil bath


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also have heard that Flatheads are the best Catfish to eat..Even the big ones are extremely tasty. Samething can be said for Smallmouth, they are supposed to be excellent table fare too. That being said I find it nearly impossible to take one either one home for dinner: IMO such beautiful/worthy oppoenents should be released to fight another day.

(and yes..I do think Flatheads are one of the most beautiful/eccentric fish in Ohio..)


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> Also have heard that Flatheads are the best Catfish to eat..Even the big ones are extremely tasty. Samething can be said for Smallmouth, they are supposed to be excellent table fare too. That being said I find it nearly impossible to take one either one home for dinner: IMO such beautiful/worthy oppoenents should be released to fight another day.
> 
> (and yes..I do think Flatheads are one of the most beautiful/eccentric fish in Ohio..)


Amen brother... even the big ones taste good....but anymore, its more enjoyable to watch them swim away to fight again than for them to be strung up, but everything caught back in my less knowledgable days used to go home and hit the iron skillet in some shape or fashion...they are almost mesmerizing as they swim off


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I will also say they are excellent to eat. MMMM MMM!!! and the big ones are even better just cut the mud vein out. I don't like eating cats from the river as a habit and usually only keep 1 or 2 a year. Especially with the advisory I think it says 1 lb. per week or something.


----------

